# Stuff Happens



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Close call...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/indiana_farmer_81_rescued_from_grain_bin_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad his family was there. I am not sure there is a good way to go. I do not believe being 81 and suffocating in a corn bin would be on anyone's top 10 list.


----------

